# The Ultimate soft & hard Looks maxing guide! [with pics]



## Aesthetics (Mar 6, 2019)

*Introduction*:
Within this thread you will find the best ways to improve your individual features and therefore improve overall facial aesthetics, it is unanimously agreed while body and height matter that face is the first and foremost important in attraction. I'd appreciate if you guys could contribute further ideas in this thread and then this main post will get updated as and when I get the chance.

One very important thing that holds back a lot of people from being the most aesthetic version of themselves is delusion! A lot of 'normies' tend to only notice 1-2 big flaws about themselves i.e. common ones being nose or hair loss. However, even if you made those two areas perfect they still wouldn't be an 8 PSL. WHY?

That is because to be a legitimate 8 PSL, you need to have a lot of tier 1 features with no facial weaknesses. A lot of people have a bunch of average features, so even 1 or 2 surgeries wouldn't be enough to make them an 8.

The secret to being the most aesthetic version of yourself is to identify as many weaknesses and improve them to your best ability. If your only weakness was just your nose, or just your receding hair you would have already been a 6 PSL, but your not because you have more weaknesses you may not see.




*HAIR:*
It's important to pick the right hairstyle that suits your face, as your hairstyle can make a big difference. A haircut can make a significant difference and regular styling and haircuts is important. However, what's also very important is to keep a full head of hair to be able to cut and style.

Hair loss takes 2-15 years upon onset and your final NW stage is dependent on how many DHT sensitive follicles you have (something you don't know)
You can however do the below methods to really extend how long you keep the hair reaper at bay. It's like fighting aging.

Legitimate and proven hair loss prevention/delaying methods:
-DHT blocking shampoos with 5 minutes of scalp massage during showers.
-Minoxidil
-PRP treatment (blood withdrawn and plasma injected back into your scalp)
-Finasteride (tread carefully with this one, you may attempt a low dose of 0.2MG-0.5mg ED and if you suffer sides jump off)
-Dermarolling/DRPEN 

Regaining lost hair
-The above tips can help thicken some of the hair that has thinned, but it won't recreate dead follicles with the exception of very few reports.
Once hair has been lost your only alternatives would be a hair transplant. 

Hair transplant limiting factor would be donor hairs (cloning of hairs is currently being worked on and feasible for future release)
Hair transplant can be good for people with hair loss under control and people up to NW4 with good amount of donor hair. 
You can realistically reverse upto 2NW's for average person if you want a good density hair transplant, you can stretch this to 3NW if you get a poor density HT.

Therefore, if your NW6+ a HT is a waste of time as you'll end up with ugly thin hair or NW3/NW4 and go from bald to looking like your balding.(unless that's good enough for you)
EXAMPLE:






A better alternative for complete bald guys would be a custom hair system, with less pain and cost. (lasts up to 12 months)












*SKIN:*
There is no debate that having good skin is extremely important for facial aesthetics and bad skin could easily stop you from being a chad.
However, with the million skin products out there how do you know what to use? Well, let's recommend some things that are actually proven to work.

1. For people suffering severe acne, your going to have to see a dermatologist and get prescribed accutane.

However, for the rest of us who have average skin and want to achieve better skin. Well, there is countless of methods that are absolutely legit.

-Microdermabrasion treatment
-PRP treatment
-Laser treatment 

The below is after a few sessions of PRP treatment.





Are three of the most legit treatments that can genuinely transform skin. More soft methods would be:
-Drink enough water.
-Good diet.
-Stress management.
-Avoid drugs/steroids.
-Moisturise
-Sun cream (the biggest environmental factor for aging of skin is the SUN - remember that next time you get lazy with sun cream. 
(USE SFP 30+ you don't need SPF 50+ even though you can find that in some stores or online)



*FACIAL STRUCTURE (JAW, CHIN, CHEEK BONES, MAXILLA, UNDERBITE)*
Facial structure 


under construction...


----------



## Wincel (Mar 6, 2019)

Aesthetics said:


> -Avoid drugs/steroids.


Looksmin


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 6, 2019)

Good start tbh tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 6, 2019)

Cope tbh just have good bones and you forgot lip mostrizer and exfoliating and also you forgot about eyebrows and bodyfat just lol at this thread


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Cope tbh just have good bones



Your avi doesn't have exceptional bones. High-set zygos but the protrusion isn't crazy. Rest is fairly basic. Excellent soft features.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Your avi doesn't have exceptional bones. High-set zygos but the protrusion isn't crazy. Rest is fairly basic. Excellent soft features.


Alain delon was the sex symbol in Europe for more then 15 years he have insane harmony and high class north Atlantid look that makes women any women pu..y wet


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Looksmin


just drug max jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Alain delon was the sex symbol in Europe for more then 15 years he have insane harmony and high class north Atlantid look that makes women any women pu..y wet



Exactly. He's an aesthetic God. Easy PSL 7.5 to 8 with high irl appeal to, unlike people like Barrett. There's more to it than bones.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exactly. He's an aesthetic God. Easy PSL 7.5 to 8 with high irl appeal to, unlike people like Barrett. There's more to it than bones.







Philtrim and square face is cope tbh just look high class pretty boy and women will worship most slayers in my collage who get attention are classic pretty boys with not much square jaw or hooded eyes or crazy tan skin


----------



## Linkzo9 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 27361
> 
> Philtrim and square face is cope tbh just look high class pretty boy and women will worship most slayers in my collage who get attention are classic pretty boys with not much square jaw or hooded eyes or crazy tan skin



He's just effortlessly aesthetic and high-class.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's just effortlessly aesthetic and high-class.


Yeah he still has good features tho, his jaw and chin are still very good and angular.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

I got some different approaches and will make my own guide this summer. Thanks for your contribution man. Good work so far, and try to make a single post in future


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

you forgot about thugmaxing


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lifefuel for baldcels.


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 27361
> 
> Philtrim and square face is cope tbh just look high class pretty boy and women will worship most slayers in my collage who get attention are classic pretty boys with not much square jaw or hooded eyes or crazy tan skin


Okay the photo proves philtrum theory needs to die


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> makes women any women pu..y wet


did you censor yourself, why?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 6, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> did you censor yourself, why?


----------



## Aesthetics (Mar 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I got some different approaches and will make my own guide this summer. Thanks for your contribution man. Good work so far, and try to make a single post in future


Sounds good bro and I look forward to seeing your methods


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey. I want to help


----------



## Nibba (Mar 7, 2019)

Aesthetics said:


> Sounds good bro and I look forward to seeing your methods


And you as well bro


----------



## Arminius (Feb 12, 2021)

I use steroid and I dont get acne and im using tren and I dont lose hair however I get moonface


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 12, 2021)

You forgot to not eat dairy and eggs because of progesterone that will cause acne.


----------



## TITUS (Feb 12, 2021)

This is a very greycel post, avoid like the plague.


----------

